# WTB Atomic Metron B5 166cm



## OldManGlade (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey all!

I'm in dire need of a new pair of Atomic Premium Metron B5 166 cm.  Any idea of where I can find them?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2011)

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/...m_campaign=PCGOOGLEBASE11&codesProcessed=true


----------



## OldManGlade (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up gmcunni.  

I should have been a bit clearer though.  I'm looking to replace a pair of Premium B5s (the yellow & black ones) .  Do you happen to know if those 11 B5s are similar?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2011)

OldManGlade said:


> Thanks for the heads up gmcunni.
> 
> I should have been a bit clearer though.  I'm looking to replace a pair of Premium B5s (the yellow & black ones) .  Do you happen to know if those 11 B5s are similar?



no sorry, just did a quick google and that was the first hit.  i'm not familiar with the Atomic skis.


----------

